# sick stomach



## nash (Dec 12, 2012)

Jack is 11 and has been throwing up off and on for months. Been to the vet of course. I am trying to find a great dogfood that is very good for sensitive stomachs, He is on Lamb and rice by Nutro natural choice. Any advice? Thanks.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi...do you know why he has been throwing up for so long? Did they determine what it could be.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

I am very sorry to hear that your fluff has been so ill. I think we need a bit more information in order to best help you out. What tests have been run and what were the results?


----------



## nash (Dec 12, 2012)

Sorry about that. The vet said he was fine, yet has a sensitive stomach. I tried Blue, nutro and a couple of others, but he just seems to throw up every other day and a lot of yellow bile. He will go back and want to eat. Yet throws up later. Thinking of doing the homecooking. Thanks.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I believe that yellow bile is an indication of acid in his stomach. I do homecook but you have to be careful and make sure he gets all the nutrients and vitamins he needs. I add them in when I feed Zoe which is twice a day.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

My cat did that a lot because of kidney disease. I assume your vet checked for that?


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

Have you tried feeding the same amount but split up into more times a day? This might help make sure his tummy never goes empty. Also, if you feed the last portion several hours before going to bed, try feeding a treat before bed to help hold up the tummy until the morning feed.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Bibu said:


> Have you tried feeding the same amount but split up into more times a day? This might help make sure his tummy never goes empty. Also, if you feed the last portion several hours before going to bed, try feeding a treat before bed to help hold up the tummy until the morning feed.


That's a good point. How many times a day do you feed him. Maybe his belly is empty for too long.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Have you tried giving Pepcid? I believe the dose is 1/4 tablet 2 times daily. That may help with the stomach acid.


----------



## nash (Dec 12, 2012)

I have always let them eat whenever they want. Always food for them in their bowls. (A yorkie also-Nash). Their weight has always been perfect, so I just let them eat whenever. The more I read, I do believe it could be acid reflux. Thanks guys, very good suggestions.


----------



## RE823 (Feb 11, 2012)

I had a Chihuahua that had a very sensitive stomach, I feel your pain... I tried everything over 7 years, but to settle her when she had a bout of vomiting was Prescription ID canned food, it really settled her stomach then we would go back to her normal dog food of nutro for puppy. I found dog food with oatmeal helps and limiting treats. Also not giving too much variety, like if her dog food is chicken based find a treat that is as well... 



hope he feels better soon


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

There are a couple formulas that are limited ingredient from acana. Acana Duck and Bartlett Pear Dry Dog Food and Acana Lamb and Okanagan Apple Dry Dog Food more info on them found ACANA singles | Acana . 

And I hate to recommend it, because the source of some of their ingredients is not fully disclosed but natural balance has several limited ingredient options, which makes them a decent choice for dogs with sensitive tummys. Dog natural balance - Free Shipping at Chewy.com or their website Dog Dry LID Limited Ingredient Diets - Natural Balance Pet Foods Dry LID Limited Ingredient Diets.

The honest kitchen is a dehydrated food mix, 100% human grade, human tested even, and I trust them completely. It is more expensive but it has helped several dogs with sensitivities. While this can also be purchased at mr chewys, it can be purchased at the honest kitchen website as well.. All Natural Dog Food | Dehydrated Raw Dog Food | Like Homemade Pet Food


----------

